# BLMA spine cars are back and better



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here we go guys !!!!










We are taking pre orders now.


Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

$125 for an N-scale car?  You guys must have money to burn! :laugh:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> $125 for an N-scale car?  You guys must have money to burn! :laugh:


3 cars and pre orders with us get 30% off. I do not know about others.
Have you seen these???
Better than brass!

Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'd hate to think what they'd cost in O-scale!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I'd hate to think what they'd cost in O-scale!


I hear you! By the way what is O Scale ???? 

Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

O-scale, it's an obscure and seldom used type of model train.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> O-scale, it's an obscure and seldom used type of model train.


Ohhh Thats why they call it O !!!!!


Mike


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Fifer said:


> 3 cars and pre orders with us get 30% off. I do not know about others.
> Have you seen these???
> Better than brass!
> 
> Mike


Actually the ad says it's a 5-unit spine car. $25 each isn't bad if it's really nice.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Actually the ad says it's a 5-unit spine car. $25 each isn't bad if it's really nice.


Sorry , Yep 5 unit!

Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're right, 5 units is much more reasonable, I was thinking one car!


----------

